

Top Ten Books About Hackers - damian2000
http://www.internetsecuritydb.com/p/top-ten-hacker-books.html

======
willfarrell
I'm surprised "The Art of Deception: Controlling the Human Element of
Security" by Kevin D. Mitnick didn't make the list.
([http://www.amazon.com/Art-Deception-Controlling-Element-
Secu...](http://www.amazon.com/Art-Deception-Controlling-Element-
Security/dp/076454280X/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1316440636&sr=8-2))

